# My new shed



## BigShed (Apr 13, 2019)

We used to live on 25 acres but found it getting harder to look after, so we sold up and moved back to the suburbs. Took some time to find a property we could both agree on, one of my requirements being a good size shed. I was used to having a 48x25ft shed which was abit too much to hope for in the suburbs but we finally agreed on a property that would take a 36x18ft shed, but quite a bit of earthworks and new fencing and retaining walls was required. So after all that I could finally get my 20ft container with my shed stuff out of storage and start organising the new workspace. Here are some shots I took during that process, still some more work to be done but I'll get there eventually. Much more crowded than the previous workshop, but it all sort of fits in.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 13, 2019)

Absolutely beautiful Fred!. It may be smaller than you are accustomed to working in, but arranged very nicely. You did good my friend.


----------



## gtriever (Apr 13, 2019)

Wow! That's a great workshop!


----------



## robutacion (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi Fred,

That second pic of the inside makes the place to be huge but is deceptive I believe, the areas you have already distributed your equipment and tools seems small compared to the size perception I had initially, one thing is for sure, that painted floor looks stunning and easy to clean.

In general, I would be most happy to have a shed like that, may visit one day...!:biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## Bryguy (Apr 14, 2019)

Beats my 14' x 10'!


----------



## TonyL (Apr 14, 2019)

Wow! Enjoy and thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 14, 2019)

Looks like a beautiful place to work.


----------



## monophoto (Apr 14, 2019)

It's entirely too clean!


----------



## wolf creek knives (Apr 14, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 19, 2019)

Wow. I dream of having a shop like that. Some day. Great setup


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mjmeldrum (Apr 20, 2019)

Wish I had even half the space.  Enjoy the space while you exercise your creative mind!


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Curly (Apr 20, 2019)

Nice digs. My shop if very close to the same area (24 x 28) and it looks big at first, but it shrinks fast as things are brought in. You mentioned a container. Is it staying or going after your empty it?


----------



## lorbay (Apr 21, 2019)

Wow. Now that’s a shop. Very nice. 
Lin


----------



## kruzzer (Apr 21, 2019)

WoW.....


----------



## Lucky2 (Apr 21, 2019)

Holy smokes Fred, what a shop, it's definitely one to be envious of. I'm about to build a new shop, sadly, it won't be near this size. Because of sub-division rules, the largest I can build is 16'x20'. Which is only half the size of my former shop was, and it was far to small. I downsized mt lathe already, I went from a 14"x42" lathe to a Nova Comet ll midi lathe. 

Len


----------



## pshrynk (Apr 29, 2019)

Is that another door at the far end in picture #1?  Don't you just love the new car smell of a shop that hasn't been overtaken by the detritus of actually doing any work in it?


----------



## moke (Apr 29, 2019)

What an awesome set-up, congratulations!


----------



## Lmstretch (Apr 30, 2019)

Nice!


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## raar25 (May 1, 2019)

*What is the silver can on your dust collector?*



BigShed said:


> We used to live on 25 acres but found it getting harder to look after, so we sold up and moved back to the suburbs. Took some time to find a property we could both agree on, one of my requirements being a good size shed. I was used to having a 48x25ft shed which was abit too much to hope for in the suburbs but we finally agreed on a property that would take a 36x18ft shed, but quite a bit of earthworks and new fencing and retaining walls was required. So after all that I could finally get my 20ft container with my shed stuff out of storage and start organising the new workspace. Here are some shots I took during that process, still some more work to be done but I'll get there eventually. Much more crowded than the previous workshop, but it all sort of fits in.


 

Fred what is the silver can between your dust collector motor and the filter section, is it a baffle to reduce noise?


----------



## Penultimate (May 19, 2019)

Congratulations on a nice workshop. You have really nice tools.


----------



## Woodchipper (May 20, 2019)

My complements on the new workshop/shed. Arranged nice but too clean. It needs shavings, chips and sawdust to make it look like a real shop.


----------



## BigShed (May 29, 2019)

raar25 said:


> *What is the silver can on your dust collector?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is indeed a muffler


----------



## BigShed (May 29, 2019)

monophoto said:


> It's entirely too clean!


A tidy shed is a sign of a depraved mind


----------

